# Lawn Mower won't self propel



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

How did the belt look? Was it worn? Did it come off the pulley? 

How about the cable or the spring to engage the belt? Are they still intact?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

*From the troubleshooting section-*

Traction belt broken.

Traction belt jumped off pulley.

Adjust transmission cable.

Traction cable stretched or broken.


----------



## sweetwaters (May 17, 2009)

The belt looks good. All of the cables are in tacted. If I pull the cables the arms on the transmission move. 

I tried moving the adjuster that engages the transmission just to see if the gears were not touching all the way. 

Still nothing. I read something about the back wheels. Do you think the gears in the wheels might be the issue?

Thanks


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

With the engine not moving and the self-propel engaged you should not be able to spin the back wheels. Can you post an exploded view of this machine?


----------



## sweetwaters (May 17, 2009)

I was able to solve my problem. My neighbors friend works for John Deere and he came and fixed my mower. The issue was with the self propel lever. He adjusted the bracket and that fixed the issue. The lever engaged the transmission. All is good.


----------

